# free Raleigh road bike



## kiriyama (13 Apr 2016)

A work colleaue was going to fix up his old road bike, but hasnt got the time and feels hes not fit enough to ride it anyway. He has offered it to me, but i don't have time to fix up my old bike. Never mind another one. was going to get it running to a basic standard so anyone at work could use it, but my boss says its cluttering the place up and is wanting me to scrap it. Seems a shame to throw away. 

Rear mud guard Is a bit broken. Might be fixable.

rear mech cable is bust.

everything else looks like it will work with a bit of a fettle.

at a glance it looks like a large frame but can measure it tomorrow.

located in Huddersfield. If you can pick it up before friday you can have it. All I ask for in return is something small and useful. Couple of innertubes? Some gels? Suprise me!


----------



## biggs682 (13 Apr 2016)

@kiriyama thats a great generous offer just wish i was nearer but i am not if you decide you are prepared to put it in a box and let me arrange parcel force to collect said box then let me know please


----------



## DCLane (13 Apr 2016)

@kiriyama - I could collect tomorrow during the day? If the frame wasn't used then other parts would be. Anything rather than throw it in the scrap.


----------



## DCLane (14 Apr 2016)

Thanks to @kiriyama for my latest project; it's a 1983 Raleigh Royal with some work needed.


----------



## Truth (14 Apr 2016)

And the big question is what did you surprise him with ?????


----------



## DCLane (14 Apr 2016)

Truth said:


> And the big question is what did you surprise him with ?????



Beer. Small. And useful.


----------



## Truth (14 Apr 2016)

Good man .....


----------

